# Easy Listeners Forum



## James (Jul 11, 2004)

This forum was created to welcome newcomers of classical music.

These so called "easy listeners" of classical music, in my opinion is what keeps classical music alive today. They appreciate the music without a deep understanding - this can only be done with a certain degree of musicality and is a form of musical talent.

Somebody might be looking for pieces of classical music to listen to when he/she is feelings stressed, rather than the usual "i want to learn this piece" or "i want to know about haydn's hundreds of symphonies"..

This is why this forum was created.

Enjoy.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2016)

Thank you James for creating this forum. You apparently have not visited since 2008, but let us remember you and show our gratitude by reviving this thread. If you love this site, take a moment and give thanks to "The Creator".


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

James was the TC creator, so any thread involving a post by Him is a "collectors item".


----------

